# MMA - Milton keynes



## morgan8311 (Jul 20, 2015)

Im wanting to start MMA or any complete ground and standing fighting style. Does anyone know of any clubs in the milton keynes area?

Thank you


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 20, 2015)

Home - BST Northampton MMA and Gym

Fraser Opie fights out of there. There's a Gracie Barra place in Milton Keynes but don't know what it's like.


----------

